# Turd box purchase



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

So Apparently a lot of people believe in these turd boxes.... Also known as A Toyota Prius. And mainly make this purchase based on MPG.

Ive heard of people getting upwards of 200K+ on these turds.. I just can't imagine how invigorating those drives were.... Creeping up hill just to finally be able to make the top and coast..weeee down hill finally at speed.

So here's some math for my new friend.

200,000 miles @ $2.10 a gallon assuming a modest 45mpg. Would be roughly...

4,445 Gallons(73% of ownership costs)

Now add in a new battery cost $2500 which equates to About 1,191 Gallons of gas at $2.10 a gallon.

1,191 Gallons(27% of cost of ownership)

Anyway assuming nothing else breaks, this brings your MPG down to a nice modest 32mpg

Buy a turd and be miserable driving it if you want... But don't be preaching to me about how much your saving when in fact you'd be better off driving a Honda Civic getting 38+ MPG and you could actually enjoy driving for a change.. insert just about any other car here within reason and it's the same...

The Prius is not the value you were fooled into thinking it was... Get over it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

You bring up a good point that gas mileage isn't everything... 

But you are cherry picking just one part of the Prius there. 

Fact is, the Prius has a proven track record of being well below average, in maintenance costs per mile.

To be more fair, a lot of cars in the last few years would be on their 2nd CVT transmission, sometimes 3rd, in 200,000 miles. Oh and you'd want to price those transmissions in retail prices too.

Even if you go used, even replacing a battery pack is way easier than replacing a transmission...

That said, you are right gas mileage isnt everything. Blind spots are horriffic in the Prius.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Most people get rid of it by the time the battery needs replacing.
Mine had 230k on OG battery. Sold it for 6k and still averaged 47mpg. 
I didn't take a L on that purchase at all.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey, my wife own a precious prius, be nice. I hate driving it, I hate being a passenger. I hate when my uber rolls up and IT'S a precious prius.

However, they are reliable. They are economical. They are gutless wonders, but they do try really hard. First thing I do when I'm forced to drive is hit the POWER button. :roflmao:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Prius ownership certainly cannot be justified on fuel economy. My old tank gets 22 mpg average and cost me 11 cents a mile for gas at current prices. Save 5 cents a mile in gas to drive a Prius? No thanks, I'll take the safety and comfort.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Prius ownership certainly cannot be justified on fuel ecponomy.


compared to a Tesla?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I think most reasonable vehicles are going to result in an overhead of 20% - 30%. "Reasonable" being a vehicle with <24mpg or so, relatively reliable and not so new that depreciation is a total killer. So no hummers or giant pickup trucks, no German cars (with exception to a few of the VW's), and NO new cars. 

If you're going to drive RS, I think driving a vehicle that isn't a total buzzkill is just as important.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You bring up a good point that gas mileage isn't everything...
> 
> But you are cherry picking just one part of the Prius there.
> 
> ...


Proven track record since 1997✔
Even @Dekero is capable of calculating the Years of Prius Global success.
Or Not ???








Ukraine ⬇








Berlin ⬇


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

:laugh:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> That's a "meter maid" for christ's sake.


No professor, it's a municipality fleet vehicle.
Lots of research goes into fleet purchases
be4 Procurement✔

ℹ tap here for additional fleet procurement process Information

Look ? Doctor
Another Fleet purchase


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dekero said:


> So Apparently a lot of people believe in these turd boxes.... Also known as A Toyota Prius. And mainly make this purchase based on MPG.
> 
> Ive heard of people getting upwards of 200K+ on these turds.. I just can't imagine how invigorating those drives were.... Creeping up hill just to finally be able to make the top and coast..weeee down hill finally at speed.
> 
> ...


Just like @doyousensehumor said you are cherry picking one thing. ANY car can have a transmission go out at 200k and that would be an equivalent fix based on cost. The blaring omission is that most people don't actually ever replace the battery. Mine is at 235k same battery same engine only replaced two water pumps recently. That's the key, so far in my experience this car is a damn TANK. Things rarely go. 
Yes shes ugly and yes she lacks V8 power but I can fly up the hill at Universal or Camarillo or any other without issue, if someone is "barely" getting up a hill it is by choice not because the car can't get it up ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have never sat in a Prius so I know nothing of the blind spots, but I do know that a Prius is a good to great car as defined by its purpose. I am a car guy, and I have owned lots of cars in my life and no matter where I go, car guys acknowledge that Prius is a good vehicle.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> So Apparently a lot of people believe in these turd boxes.... Also known as A Toyota Prius. And mainly make this purchase based on MPG.
> 
> Ive heard of people getting upwards of 200K+ on these turds.. I just can't imagine how invigorating those drives were.... Creeping up hill just to finally be able to make the top and coast..weeee down hill finally at speed.
> 
> ...


All very interesting, but why would you care so much about what other drivers drive? Not a Prius owner, but I make the choice I want for my own benefit and other drivers can do what they like. They can Uber around in Hummers for all I care.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All very interesting, but why would you care so much about what other drivers drive? Not a Prius owner, but I make the choice I want for my own benefit and other drivers can do what they like. They can Uber around in Hummers for all I care.


The Turd owner in question knows who he is....?????????



Cold Fusion said:


> No professor, it's a municipality fleet vehicle.
> Lots of research goes into fleet purchases
> be4 Procurement✔
> 
> ...


Turd Lover... No one pulled your cord. 
Shuffle on.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> 1997 ?


we understand your frustration and embarrassment @Dekero
Let us walk u through the numbers
2019 - 1997 = 22 years
Prius has a successful track record for 22 years✔


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Iann said:


> Most people get rid of it by the time the battery needs replacing.
> Mine had 230k on OG battery. Sold it for 6k and still averaged 47mpg.
> I didn't take a L on that purchase at all.


But someone did!

IMO,

With a traditional high mileage car, the motor or ****** could go.

With a high mileage prius, the battery or cvt could go.

An aged out Prius gets worse gas mileage. So with an old prius there is a question of just how good the battery is / is it worth to replace vs mileage? I'm sure that many of the 12+ year old Prius fall into this category and they probably aren't any better than a Corolla or Civic.

I drive a larger RWD car and I'm pretty sure I couldn't log nearly as many miles in a tinycar. I drive seven days a week, 50+ hours total and I'm pretty fresh the whole time. Even if I am throwing away 10% of my profits on extra gas, I'm easily able to drive an extra 10%. And I suspect passengers may tip alot more with a luxury sized vehicle.

There is a reason the iconic police/taxi cab is the Crown Vic.

If you believe (like I do) that a larger car may garner up to 10% more in tips, then the Prius doesn't make sense.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

OldBay said:


> But someone did!
> 
> IMO,
> 
> ...


For me personally that does not track, I am still getting 48-51 MPG at 234k with no major repairs. We can all make assumptions on what will break and when but historically if you maintain your battery and engine correctly the car should get closer to 400k before it starts having issues like a normal car would have at 200k just because of the duty cycle of the components. I have also heard of BMWs and other cars having an engine blow at 60k-anything can happen. Generally these repairs aren't needed and when they are it is much less expensive than is being portrayed here. A complete refurbished battery for my car is 900 after core charge. It takes two people about 40 minutes to change (and you only need the second guy to help lift the cumbersome packs).

If I am comparing my car to a crown Vic then the percentage is more like 50% different in gas mileage, a much more significant sum. Now if there was a supremely comfortable car I could buy that was about the same price as my car and get 10% less in gas mileage (about 43-45 MPG) then I would jump on that. But that car does not exist :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberPrius11 said:


> For me personally that does not track, I am still getting 48-51 MPG at 234k with no major repairs. We can all make assumptions on what will break and when but historically if you maintain your battery and engine correctly the car should get closer to 400k before it starts having issues like a normal car would have at 200k just because of the duty cycle of the components. I have also heard of BMWs and other cars having an engine blow at 60k-anything can happen. Generally these repairs aren't needed and when they are it is much less expensive than is being portrayed here. A complete refurbished battery for my car is 900 after core charge. It takes two people about 40 minutes to change (and you only need the second guy to help lift the cumbersome packs).
> 
> If I am comparing my car to a crown Vic then the percentage is more like 50% different in gas mileage, a much more significant sum. Now if there was a supremely comfortable car I could buy that was about the same price as my car and get 10% less in gas mileage (about 43-45 MPG) then I would jump on that. But that car does not exist :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


For me, the cost difference in gas between 38 to 40 Camry and 48 to 50 Prius on a typical 200 miles shift is 4 bucks, and that is at California's "bend over and take it" gas prices. A 5 minute minimum fare shorty, in other words.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

There’s also the added cost of paying for the electricity to constantly recharge the turd box. It takes coal to fire up the turbines needed to recharge the turd boxes. 
Turd boxes are bad for environment. ?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> So Apparently a lot of people believe in these turd boxes.... Also known as A Toyota Prius. And mainly make this purchase based on MPG.
> 
> Ive heard of people getting upwards of 200K+ on these turds.. I just can't imagine how invigorating those drives were.... Creeping up hill just to finally be able to make the top and coast..weeee down hill finally at speed.
> 
> ...


Not going to bash the Prius because I have no experience with them. But way too many people hyperfocus on the cost of gas and underestimate the cost of depreciation/repairs/insurance(and lack thereof)/interest/maintenance/down-payment opportunity cost/whatever.

You're not going to finance a $30,000 new Prius and make as much money as the guy with the ten year-old gas guzzler over the long haul, even if you make it run for free on garbage and egg-shells.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> There's also the added cost of paying for the electricity to constantly recharge the turd box. It takes coal to fire up the turbines needed to recharge the turd boxes.
> Turd boxes are bad for environment. ?


That's not how hybrids work ? There are plug in hybrids so maybe on those but they also do not require ever being plugged in.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Not going to bash the Prius because I have no experience with them. But way too many people hyperfocus on the cost of gas and underestimate the cost of depreciation/repairs/insurance(and lack thereof)/interest/maintenance/down-payment opportunity cost/whatever.
> 
> You're not going to finance a $30,000 new Prius and make as much money as the guy with the ten year-old gas guzzler over the long haul, even if you make it run for free on garbage and egg-shells.


Absolutely correct, I bought a used one and no one should EVER buy a new car just for gas mileage but we all know FAIR is around sooooooooo


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Iann said:


> Most people get rid of it by the time the battery needs replacing.
> Mine had 230k on OG battery. Sold it for 6k and still averaged 47mpg.
> I didn't take a L on that purchase at all.


I picked up a Toyota mechanic once.
He worked at our local dealership.

He told me that the Prius is absolutely BULLET PROOF. (his words)
And, the batteries can be refurbished and replaced cheaply (about $250 per cell).
Rarely does the entire battery need to be replaced, just an occasional cell.
Tip: do NOT take it to the dealer, the will sell you a new and entire battery for thousand$.
And ... a good one with 100k miles on it can be had very inexpensively and will run to 250k with minimal maintenance or down time.

That's what he told me, and since he wasn't trying to sell me anything, I tended to believe him.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> For me personally that does not track, I am still getting 48-51 MPG at 234k with no major repairs. We can all make assumptions on what will break and when but historically if you maintain your battery and engine correctly the car should get closer to 400k before it starts having issues like a normal car would have at 200k just because of the duty cycle of the components. I have also heard of BMWs and other cars having an engine blow at 60k-anything can happen. Generally these repairs aren't needed and when they are it is much less expensive than is being portrayed here. A complete refurbished battery for my car is 900 after core charge. It takes two people about 40 minutes to change (and you only need the second guy to help lift the cumbersome packs).
> 
> If I am comparing my car to a crown Vic then the percentage is more like 50% different in gas mileage, a much more significant sum. Now if there was a supremely comfortable car I could buy that was about the same price as my car and get 10% less in gas mileage (about 43-45 MPG) then I would jump on that. But that car does not exist :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


What year is your Prius? Older ones not as efficient as newer ones.

I sure hope you did not trash a newer Prius on rideshare.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Not going to bash the Prius because I have no experience with them. But way too many people hyperfocus on the cost of gas and underestimate the cost of depreciation/repairs/insurance(and lack thereof)/interest/maintenance/down-payment opportunity cost/whatever.
> 
> You're not going to finance a $30,000 new Prius and make as much money as the guy with the ten year-old gas guzzler over the long haul, even if you make it run for free on garbage and egg-shells.


Exactly!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Iann said:


> Most people get rid of it by the time the battery needs replacing.
> Mine had 230k on OG battery. Sold it for 6k and still averaged 47mpg.
> I didn't take a L on that purchase at all.


Same


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Love my Prius! ❤??
Don’t hate me cause you ain’t me ???


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I picked up a Toyota mechanic once.
> He worked at our local dealership.
> 
> He told me that the Prius is absolutely BULLET PROOF. (his words)
> ...


"the batteries can be refurbished and replaced cheaply (about $250 per cell)."

Thanx for proving my point.... The Prius has 5 battery stacks each contain 19 cells....for a total of 95 cells Lord forbid 15% go bad.... Where researching the net seems to show the avg to go bad is 15-25% or 14 - 25 cells (@$250 each)in a full battery packs lifetime. Thus equalling thousands in repairs... I believe I used $1500 as a repair and $2500 for replacement... As fair guestimates..

This website which does replacement packs also proves my estimate to actually be on the low side for refurbished replacements... Not even brand new...

https://greenbeanbattery.com/prius-...zpxOnT-0soVPRwk8FViRIZSZsyhvoQnYaApQWEALw_wcB
Anyway I digress... Fact is WHEN they FAIL and history sadly shows they do...more often than not.... It's going to blow your MPG savings plan out the water.... Thus receiving my initial statement.... Uber TURD. AND honestly we haven't discussed any of the other major systems that are known to be major fails in this line of automobiles...
ILL TAKE historical internet averages over the Local Toyota Mechanics opinion Everytime.... Sorry.

Fixing some of the major electrical systems on a Prius is not LIKE changing a thermostat on a normal car...which almost any shade tree mechanic can do for under a hundred bux, and prob less than $50 in most cases... Hah let that electric water pump go bad...the parts alone are almost $200+ used...

My point? Why mitigate all this risk for an *overly less than satisfying TURD driving experience..*. Thus the reason I own a "An ultimate DRIVING Machine" if I'm gonna pay for high price repairs... I'm going to be smiling from ear to ear when I do....

BUT WITH all that having been said... Drive what you want.... It's your money.. and these are just my opinions. Thx for playing... I'm not even going to get into how many more tips I get by using a Luxury vehicle to do this job with...people aren't impressed with a Turd. And while you might get tips they probably won't be near as large or often.( See recent pic for proof)

And finally I'll leave this as even more reason not to buy this TURD....repairpals too 12 Prius common failures.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/repairpal.com/problems/toyota/prius.amp
The prosecution rests Your Honor....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> "the batteries can be refurbished and replaced cheaply (about $250 per cell)."
> 
> Thanx for proving my point.... The Prius has 5 battery stacks each contain 19 cells....for a total of 95 cells Lord forbid 15% go bad.... Where researching the net seems to show the avg to go bad is 15-25% or 14 - 25 cells (@$250 each)in a full battery packs lifetime. Thus equalling thousands in repairs... I believe I used $1500 as a repair and $2500 for replacement... As fair guestimates..
> 
> ...


Wow, you are down on that turd! I'm down on that turd too, but not for the same reasons. That turd looks shitty, performs shitty, and I would not want to get hit in that turd. And don't compain aboiut earnings if you be givin' all your profits to Asia.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You want to see some shit boxes? Walk into your local Copart and see how many German luxury cars, BMW AND Mercs, in the lot without much body damage. 
They're most non start and or non running or driving. 
Pretty much the very few Prius you see have been wrecked from a accident.
Not because they are there for mechanical problems like the BMW and Mercs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Iann said:


> Pretty much the very few Prius you see have been wrecked from a accident.
> Not because they are there for mechanical problems like the BMW and Mercs.


Yup.
And, every one of those wrecked cars has a battery in it with few miles on them that can be bought cheap IF your car needs one.
Not any more expensive (lot less actually) than rebuilding or replacing a gas engine every 200k.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Iann said:


> You want to see some shit boxes? Walk into your local Copart and see how many German luxury cars, BMW AND Mercs, in the lot without much body damage.
> They're most non start and or non running or driving.
> Pretty much the very few Prius you see have been wrecked from a accident.
> Not because they are there for mechanical problems like the BMW and Mercs.


That's just because you have to drive that overpriced turd box 300k+ to ever break even on the overpriced Corolla... And as for Copart issues... Ever think maybe they are rich and just don't give a F and just bought another.... That's my game plan... But let me assure you... While they last.. there ain't nothing like cruising 160 with one finger on the wheel cuz it's smooth as a babies ass.... And oh yeah your still not into the pedal completely.. try enjoying those reliable turds this way... Heck only time I'd ever see a turd box break 100 is if you drove it off a high cliff on the way down.

My point... Driving a Prius is akin to marrying the ugly twin sister and having to sleep with her nightly... Yeah your getting laid.... But your not happy about it...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

You have to know how to drive it. You can control if you get good mpg or bad mpg in how you drive it. As for going fast, you have to know how to kick it. Hills are not it's favorite but it does the job. 67 mpg round trip L.A. to Vegas.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> That's just because you have to drive that overpriced turd box 300k+ to ever break even on the overpriced Corolla... And as for Copart issues... Ever think maybe they are rich and just don't give a F and just bought another.... That's my game plan... But let me assure you... While they last.. there ain't nothing like cruising 160 with one finger on the wheel cuz it's smooth as a babies ass.... And oh yeah your still not into the pedal completely.. try enjoying those reliable turds this way... Heck only time I'd ever see a turd box break 100 is if you drove it off a high cliff on the way down.
> 
> My point... Driving a Prius is akin to marrying the ugly twin sister and having to sleep with her nightly... Yeah your getting laid.... But your not happy about it...


I like big American cars and trucks. When you confidence merge into a luxury car, they always get out of your way!

Must have right tool for the job. Never **** with someone who has less to lose than you.

Need a car that's a brawler.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I like big American cars and trucks. When you confidence merge into a luxury car, they always get out of your way!
> 
> Must have right tool for the job. Never @@@@ with someone who has less to lose than you.
> 
> Need a car that's a brawler.


Ummm yeah.... That doesn't work with me... I need the money and I'll gladly turn right into you if you pull that BS with me... And I have uninsured motorist coverage ...so no that doesn't bother me either.

However if you do have insurance it's gonna be ugly, cuz I'm going to the ER via ambulance... And from there on I'll be sueing the piss out of your Brawler car/trucks insurance to the tune of.... They drop you like a bad habit after paying me 3-5 times medical...

Don't believe me? How you think I bought the 7 series? Ask the woman who drove into my Lane and totalled my 3 series... I thank her everyday...

Next.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I like big American cars and trucks. When you confidence merge into a luxury car, they always get out of your way!
> 
> Must have right tool for the job. Never @@@@ with someone who has less to lose than you.
> 
> Need a car that's a brawler.


Yes! My best car for driving Boston (personal use) was a 1970 Fleetwood Brougham in that ugly pea-green color, 20 years old at the time. I paid 25 cents a pound for that car as is found in a cornfield in Minnesota. I put just enough into it to pass the safety inspection each year. Mileage unknown. Odometer read 60k. Was either 160k or 260k. When I was done, I donated it for a serious tax deduction which you could do in those days.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Not going to bash the Prius because I have no experience with them. But way too many people hyperfocus on the cost of gas and underestimate the cost of depreciation/repairs/insurance(and lack thereof)/interest/maintenance/down-payment opportunity cost/whatever.
> 
> You're not going to finance a $30,000 new Prius and make as much money as the guy with the ten year-old gas guzzler over the long haul, even if you make it run for free on garbage and egg-shells.


That's why you don't buy a new one for Rideshare....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

One mans "turd box" is another mans "Rolls Royce"
-_Ancient Chinese Proverb_


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

OldBay said:


> What year is your Prius? Older ones not as efficient as newer ones.
> 
> I sure hope you did not trash a newer Prius on rideshare.
> 
> ...


Lol 2011


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm yeah.... That doesn't work with me... I need the money and I'll gladly turn right into you if you pull that BS with me... And I have uninsured motorist coverage ...so no that doesn't bother me either.
> 
> However if you do have insurance it's gonna be ugly, cuz I'm going to the ER via ambulance... And from there on I'll be sueing the piss out of your Brawler car/trucks insurance to the tune of.... They drop you like a bad habit after paying me 3-5 times medical...
> 
> ...


OMG your a "fall-down guy". A burden on society. Try that with the wrong guy and you'll be all done.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> OMG your a "fall-down guy". A burden on society. Try that with the wrong guy and you'll be all done.


I would prefer it if you would just call me Daddy. Much more respectful


----------

